# TV choice?



## jimjim (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been keen on getting a large TV for some time now, but it isn't a priority. However apparently some stores here do black friday now, and there are some fairly cheap sets.

Panasonic TX-50A400 $799
Samsung ua48h5500 $822
Sony KDL-48W600B $888
LG 55LB5610 $1088

Prices in NZD.

Are any of these even worth getting? Even without the $400-500 discount they have today it seems like a low price. Makes me question the quality and reliability...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Any one of those displays would be good. I dont think you would be disappointed with them at all.


----------



## jimjim (Jul 24, 2009)

Between the Sony and the LG what is better? It's hard to find reviews for the LG, the ones i could found rated its picture quality bad. For the sony apparently it's good for the price but not so good off-axis


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

jimjim said:


> Between the Sony and the LG what is better? It's hard to find reviews for the LG, the ones i could found rated its picture quality bad. For the sony apparently it's good for the price but not so good off-axis


CNET rates the Samsung UN55HU8550 the absolute best picture, with only the Sony 900 series XBR being better. Samsung sells more TV's worldwide than any other manufacturer.


----------



## dmanzuthe (Dec 8, 2014)

with only the Sony 900 series XBR being better. Samsung sells more TV's worldwide than any other manufacturer







.


----------



## csweep44 (Feb 20, 2012)

I like the picture of the Panasonic AX800 but it's only available in 65" or 58"


----------

